# What running shoes do you wear?



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

As per title really..

What running shoes do you wear in the gym and outside?

:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I use new balance. Have always done me alright


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Tec or Gola :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

The last time I went to the gym I bought a pair of nike, but I like asics as well


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Tec or Gola :thumb:


Hi-Tec silver shadows were the weapon of choice for the Royal Navy when I was in


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

asics, so comfortable


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Im currently running in a pair of Brooks.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

danwel said:


> Hi-Tec silver shadows were the weapon of choice for the Royal Navy when I was in


I remember I Have a two pairs of these still, very comfortable; Your from the marines as well nice one :thumb: Small world.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Adidas Adistar that correct my overpronation. I bought some £50 Nike "running shoes" from Sports Direct orginally that really screwed up my ankles within a few weeks. So I went to a proper running shop that had me on the treadmill and recorded my run with my old trainers vs new Adistar's and the difference was remarkable, no wonder I was in pain because my ankles were bending everytime my feet hit the floor.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I run in two different pairs...

Nike Free Run 5.0










Vibram Seeya


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Honestly just Run Bare footed strengthens the skin and torso's plus cheaper :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Currently Brook's Adrenaline GTS. 

Before that had a pair of Adidas Salvation which are really nice for shortish runs but a bit on the narrow side (as most adidas are) and once I was getting over 8 or so miles my feet were swelling up making them a bit too tight. Still keep them for occasional runs as they are really comfortable shoes. 

Had a pair of Nike Lunarglides a few years ago which I really liked. Upgraded to a pair of Lunarclipse when they were too worn and really didn't get on with them. Ended up replacing them when they were still almost new and relegating them to kicking around trainers. 

If you're asking this thread for recommendations, I would stress, unless someone else already has whilst I'm typing this, going to a decent running shop and getting some shoes recommended for your gait. 

I had my heart set on a pair of Mizuno's, they were the right shoes for my gait, and the sales assistant even brought them and about 4 other brands/models out based on that. Tried them on and they were unbearably uncomfortable. I didn't even bother to put the second shoe on.

The Brooks ended up being the most comfortable by a fair margin and if I'd been choosing myself I don't think I would've even tried them on and just ended up with current model of Nikes lunar-whatever.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Road running - Adidas Boost










Trail - Adidas Kanadia 5










XC - Adidas XCS 4


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Did use vibrams but did take some getting used to!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Another user of Brookes Adrenaline GTS's

Rotate 2 or 3 pairs depending on if I pick some up on offer.

Will be buying a pair of the Trail versions soon as i've done a few trail runs and enjoyed them so having zoo many woods and canal paths near me means I will have a whole new set of routes to try.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Just got a pair of Asics Gel Pulse 5. They are supposed to be waterproof but i've yet to test them.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Brooks Adrenaline GTS. Great for me and have used them since getting fitted for a pair


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I use a pair of Nike 3.0's or Vibram classics :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Nike Air Trail Ridge or something.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Another for Nike FreeRuns


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Currently wearing Asics GT-1000 which only see a treadmill.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Asics gel Kayano for road and treadmill. Asics Gel Fuji for trail/Tough Mudder etc.

Silver Shads are honking!

Echoing above comments, always get gait analysis.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Asics and have done for years


----------



## MJI4742 (May 18, 2011)

I am currently using Asics cumulus 15 and just bought a pair of Brooks Ghost 6 today.


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am tempted by a pair of Vibrams - can anyone give a personal opinion on them that actually own and use them?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To be honest with you i use Hi tec Silver shadows, very light and they use these in the marines and the armey in some camps, they are comfortable and after a long run your sole on your foot is not in pain, alot better then Nike TN'S and Maxair for long time comfort but the suede material does not last long butt he sole and durability and comfort is spot on.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

^^^^I used them when in the Marines and they were great.

I currently use Asics, I went and got my running style checked and got trainers to support my feet correctly. I was always getting blisters on the arch of my foot.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jack said:


> ^^^^I used them when in the Marines and they were great.
> 
> I currently use Asics, I went and got my running style checked and got trainers to support my feet correctly. I was always getting blisters on the arch of my foot.


The Army do and the marines as well, I use too be in the British Amry when I was 17 years of age front line miss them days loved the blood and guts and the atmospehere and the action, I needed disciplining and that was only way of teaching me, Dad's for you 

Silver shadows are the best ones :thumb: tried then all on terrains and surfaces they work good but do not last long on hard use:thumb:


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

benji1205 said:


> I am tempted by a pair of Vibrams - can anyone give a personal opinion on them that actually own and use them?


I really like mine, however, they took a fair bit of getting used to. You really have to scale back your speed and distance at first whilst your body gets used to them.

If it's not your feet that hurt it's your calves! Plenty of stretching following your runs will help. It's definitely worth persevering with them if you do go for them.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Are you fellas serious about silver shads? They may be an improvement on the daps they used to issue but they're utterly crap compared to proper trainers. They get used and abused in basic training but nobody else bothers with them, even all the PTIs say they're gash. Mine get used for gardening or dog walking!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

t1mmy said:


> I really like mine, however, they took a fair bit of getting used to. You really have to scale back your speed and distance at first whilst your body gets used to them.
> 
> If it's not your feet that hurt it's your calves! Plenty of stretching following your runs will help. It's definitely worth persevering with them if you do go for them.


If that is the direction you're going for, it's worth noting that t1mmys advice is applicable to all barefoot/minimalist footwear.

I've got a pair of VivoBarefoots and I'd built up to about a mile & half of road running when I last used them but didn't have the time to fit in the short runs to use them. Just joined the gym again and been thinking about taking them with me and swapping into them for an extra spell on the treadmill for now


----------



## MariaHeather (Jan 22, 2014)

New balance every time!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Two pairs for me.

My outdoor ones are Asics GT 1000

http://blog.runningwarehouse.com/rs/asics-gt-1000-sneak-peek/

My Indoor / Tri ones are Asics Noosa Tri 9's. Bright as ye like 

http://www.achillesheel.co.uk/asics-gel-noosa-tri-9-mens-running-shoes-ss14


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

nike lunarglide 4..light and fast


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

danwel said:


> Hi-Tec silver shadows were the weapon of choice for the Royal Navy when I was in


I have 2 pair in the bottom of my wardrobe from my TA days :thumb:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I use Mizuno.. Got my running recorded and these stopped me from pronateing


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Nike Free Run 5's


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Another one for Asics, Nike and Adidas are too narrow(wide feet) although I have also had Mizuno wave.


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

danwel said:


> Hi-Tec silver shadows were the weapon of choice for the Royal Navy when I was in


 Still were when I left last year!


----------

